

Possession of Social Capital With Intent to Distribute - Alex3917
http://alexkrupp.typepad.com/sensemaking/2007/07/possession-of-s.html

======
Tichy
"This makes her socially obligated to reciprocate."

Apparently you haven't used online dating services very much ;-)

~~~
Alex3917
I actually asked my gf out on her Facebook wall. Of course I knew her in
person first. :-)

------
adamdoupe
I'm not too sure how a great app is poking yourself. Unless you're referring
to the world's oldest app...

------
SwellJoe
You're a gentleman and a scholar, Alex, and you've got my vote.

~~~
Alex3917
Thanks Joe, although my academic adviser might take issue with the scholar
part. :-)

